# Glock 30?



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

As some of you may know I am an XD fan. I am in the market for a compact .45. I went to my local gunshop/range today to rent a Glock 30, and a XD45 Compact. I really liked the way the Glock 30 felt in my hand. I just couldn't get the XD to be comfortable at all. How does everyone on here like their 30? Also the range has a Glock 30 in like new condition for $450. I thought the gun was brand new until the little box on the tag was checked off as "used." Good deal?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Lucky7 said:


> As some of you may know I am an XD fan. I am in the market for a compact .45. I went to my local gunshop/range today to rent a Glock 30, and a XD45 Compact. I really liked the way the Glock 30 felt in my hand. I just couldn't get the XD to be comfortable at all. How does everyone on here like their 30? Also the range has a Glock 30 in like new condition for $450. I thought the gun was brand new until the little box on the tag was checked off as "used." Good deal?


Don't buy any extra mags. I have three extra glock 30 mags and will sell for 10 each.. I sold mine. I carried it for two years and for some reason and I think it's my age, it started to hurt my wrisk. It was a great shooting gun and I miss it a lot.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

all I can say is teh I like the way compact glocks feel compared to XDs, but I have 3 xds and 0 glocks, have you tried an xd9sc with pierce ext?


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Don't buy any extra mags. I have three extra glock 30 mags and will sell for 10 each.. I sold mine. I carried it for two years and for some reason and I think it's my age, it started to hurt my wrisk. It was a great shooting gun and I miss it a lot.


Spacedoggy-I WILL NOT buy any extra mags...you have yourself a deal, or wait I'm the one getting the deal! Thanks for the $10 a mag deal! What do you think about the pricing?

Steve-I have the XD40SC with the pearce ext, and love it. However, I am looking for a compact .45. The G30 had far less recoil than my .40! I was shocked.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

I also rented a Glock 30 and fell in love with it. Its the next gun on my list and the price of $450 seams reasonable. I've been to a few gun shows in the past few weeks and I see that used Glocks have been going for $400 - $475.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm having serious issues with this because when I purchased my first gun every Glock I shot just didn't feel right. The XD is a much better fit for me across the board, except in the compact .45 realm...I am definately going to lose sleep over this tonight.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I sold my glock 30 with a lot of wear and tear 390 to a dealer at a gun show and he put a 475 price on it. Don't know what he sold it for a 450 sounds good for a new one.

The three mags I have also have the pierce ext on them also. They make the gun much more manageable.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

I own a G-30 and G 21. I love the 30 and can actually shoot it better than it's big brother (21) I have had other 45's including Colt 70 Series 1911's. I currently also own the S&W M&P 45, XD Compact 45, and Sig. 220ST 45, and if I could only keep one it would be the Glock 30. A lot of people will ask why I like Glock, and the very simple answer is THEY WORK! I think all Glocks are great but the 30 is just my choice. I am sure everyone has their favorite model.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My G30 was very nice. It was never my favorite, and saw very little carry compared to my other Glocks. It was recently traded for a SIG P220R45 SAO. You'll like it.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lots of excellent choices in .45, and the G30 is certainly one of them (my favorite, in fact). NIBs are generally around $550, but a little research and some patience will result in a better deal. 

$450 sounds good, but then I haven't seen the pistol. $10/mag on the other hand is a frickin' STEAL. Make sure you send Spacedoggy a Christmas card.


----------

